# Have you changed your bed position and did it help?



## 20637 (Dec 12, 2006)

Hello everyone! I was advised by my doctor to raise the head of my bed, but I'm not sure by how much. Has anyone done this and has it helped with the reflux? I envision hubby and I just sliding right out into the floor...







I have tried sleeping on several pillows, but that seems to be making it worse for some strange reason and has also caused me to snore some and is causing some body pain. I appreciate any advice on this!


----------



## madge (Oct 1, 2006)

Hi, bluewillow!I think I've seen this question here somewhere before. Anyway, I borrowed a wedge from a friend but had a hard time using it. We have a Select Comfort bed, and it really defeated the purpose of the bed. I just couldn't get comfortable. Raising our bed at one end would be difficult, to say the least. We have a very heavy, oak, bookcase headboard attached to our bed. Guess I'll just have to sleep in a recliner if I have a lot of reflux trouble.


----------



## 20637 (Dec 12, 2006)

Hi Madge and thanks for your info about the wedge! I have wondered about those too, so I'm glad to hear of your experience. They don't sound too useful to me, because I hate sleeping on my back. I used to always sleep on my stomach and left arm, but developed bursitis in my left shoulder because of it! I have lost about 30 pounds since I have been plagued with the acid reflux, and I just can't seem to get comfortable anymore. Maybe my body fat was cushioning me!







although I sure don't want it back! We intend to buy a couple of recliners soon, but for now we have none and it may be a good thing-- I might be there too often! How do you like your Select Comfort bed? We've considered buying one and also looked at the Tempurpedic (memory foam) beds.


----------



## madge (Oct 1, 2006)

Hi, bluewillow...We really love the Select Comfort bed, and have had it for 6 years now. I used to wake up with sore shoulders and painful hips, in addition to having a bad back (have a lot of disc deterioration and soreness sometimes). I don't have any of those problems with pain and stiffness anymore. It's nice to be able to adjust the bed for comfort if you have sore muscles, etc., too. When I have sciatic pain going down my right leg, from my lower back, sometimes the only way I can get relief is to lie on the bed on my right side. For me it really helps.


----------

